# Freundin zum Zocken bringen...



## Crucial² (15. Oktober 2010)

*Hallo Leute,

*also erstmal muss ich sagen, ist meine Freundin so das Typische "Mädchen" mit 18 Jahren. Sie macht derzeit Fachoberschule & will danach Studieren. Ist jetzt keine von den Schmink-Tussen aber achtet schon auf ihr Aussehen und so. Nur damit ihr wisst womit ihrs zu tun habt: Sie ist jetzt nicht das typische Zockerweibchen.

Jedenfalls würd ich ihr gerne mal so ein bisschen "meine Welt" des Zockens zeigen. Vielleicht könnt ich sie sogar so begeistern dass sie in Zukunft echt bisschen Zockt, fänd ich gut! 


Aber: Wie bringt man ein aktuelles Durchschnitts-Mädchen dieses Thema nahe? Mit welchem Spiel z.B.? Habt ihr da Erfahrung? Zockt vielleicht eure Freundin/Lebenspartner selbst? Wenn ja: Habt ihr sie dazu gebracht? Und und und....


*Bin schon gespannt auf die Antworten,
Cruci *


----------



## Ellesmere (15. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hab meinen Freund an WoW geführt, in dem ich ihn eifersüchtig gemacht hab. Hat gut geklappt  
Kann natürlich auch nach hinten losgehen ... 
Ansonsten kommen Rollenspiele doch im allgemeinen gut bei Mädels an. Und nie zuviel erklären, das ist tödlich, da kommt dann richtig Langeweile auf.


----------



## MasterXoX (15. Oktober 2010)

Fang mit Hello Kitty Online an


----------



## Aske333 (15. Oktober 2010)

Meine hat damals angefangen, als sie gesehen hat, wie ich DIablo II gespielt habe. Sie fand es total scheiße und hat nicht verstanden, wie man überhaupt Computerspiele spielen kann :-). Dann habe ich ihr da nur so ein paar Sachen gezeigt wie "Guck mal, Du haust hier was um, findest eine neue Rüstung und kannst die anziehen". Naja...das Ende vom Lied war dann, daß es mich einen zweiten Rechner und ein zweites Diablo II gekostet hat. Also überleg es Dir gut :-)


----------



## BlizzLord (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich warte jetzt auf den "Meinen Freund für Schminke begeistern" Thread.

Frag sie ob sie lust hat und wenn nicht dann ist das nunmal so.


----------



## RedShirt (15. Oktober 2010)

Wenn Sie Dich liebt, wird sie sich notwendigerweise etwas mit dem beschäftigen, was Du tust.

Dazu zählt dann auch WoW/Spiele.

Eventuell fängt sie Feuer, wenn Du ihr häppchenweise was erklärst, vielleicht auch nicht.

Ich würd sie nicht dazu "verführen" wollen, wenn sie am Ende evtl (da kenn ich Pärchen...) nur Dir zuliebe halbherzig spielt.
Das hilft dann keinem von beiden, es sind ja noch mehr Leute im Spiel (wenn ihr Raiden gehen würdet).

Ein Vorschlag wäre: Setz Dich mit etwas auseinander, was sie mag aber Dich nicht interessiert.
Evtl. malt sie gern/spielt Klavier/findet Sprachen interessant. Dann zeig Interesse.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (15. Oktober 2010)

Am besten mit "Little Big Planet"!!!
Glaub mir jedes Mädchen/Frau findet diese Sackfiguren süß und lacht sich stundenlang über die schlapp, wenn sie die Grimassen machen oder den zweiten Spieler schlagen können.
Probier es aus


----------



## Healor (15. Oktober 2010)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Am besten mit "Little Big Planet"!!!
> Glaub mir jedes Mädchen/Frau findet diese Sackfiguren süß und lacht sich stundenlang über die schlapp, wenn sie die Grimassen machen oder den zweiten Spieler schlagen können.
> Probier es aus



Kann ich nur bestätigen. Bis jetzt habe ich noch kein Spiel gefunden was meiner Freundin änlich gut gefällt wie Little Big Planet. Ich gebe die Hoffnung aber nicth auf und Suche weiter


----------



## schneemaus (15. Oktober 2010)

Also ich würd mich auch nicht als das typische Zockerweibchen erklären. Ich achte auf mich (bin zwar auch nich der Schminki-Schminki-3-Stunden-Badezimmer-Typ, aber ich achte schon drauf, wie ich aus dem Haus trete), will auch studieren (darf ich fragen, was das überhaupt mit der Sache zu tun hat?!) und so weiter.

Was Little Big Planet angeht.. Joah, ist ganz niedlich, aber na ja. Ich fand "Plants vs Zombies" total süß. Und es ist ein Spiel zum Nachdenken, zumindest, wenn man die ersten paar Level, in die das Tutorial eingebaut ist, mal hinter sich hat. Würd's mir mal anschauen, ich muss sagen, mich hat's total gefesselt, vielleicht geht's deiner Freundin ja auch so.

Ansonsten... Ein Vorposter hat schon gesagt, Rollenspiele sind immer gut. Willst du nur PC-Spiele an sie ranführen oder auch Konsolenspiele? Wenn auch Konsolenspiele, würd ich die für die PS2 z.B. mal Singstar, Dance Dance Revolution (weiß gar nich, wie das auf Deutsch heißt) oder EyeToy empfehlen - natürlich wenn du mit ihr spielst oder sie das mit Freundinnen auch spielen kann. Auch super ist Final Fantasy X, schön bunt, aber da könnte sie sich eventuell etwas überfordert fühlen, wenn sie noch nie was gezockt hat.

Der Klassiker für den PC, um Frauen davor zu bekommen, sind natürlich die Sims (vorzugsweise kaufst du ihr natürlich das Dritte ^^). Noch ein-zwei Addons dazu, fertig. Bin mir sicher, dass sie die Sims ziemlich gerne mal zockt.

Und wenn sie nix davon mag, mag sie halt nix. Ich bin für manche Hobbys meines Freundes auch nicht zu haben und er andersrum genauso. Wir führen eh ne Fernbeziehung und da kann man dann auch schonmal sagen "Magst das nicht machen, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin?" 
Wie vorher schon erwähnt wurde - was hat sie denn für Hobbys? Kannst du dich dafür vielleicht begeistern? Dann zeig Interesse und mach was mit ihr, sonst wird sie sich vermutlich auch denken: "Also er will, dass ich mich für sein Hobby interessiere und zeigt keinerlei Interesse für meine... Klasse." Zumindest ging es mir so.


----------



## Haggelo (15. Oktober 2010)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Am besten mit "Little Big Planet"!!!
> Glaub mir jedes Mädchen/Frau findet diese Sackfiguren süß und lacht sich stundenlang über die schlapp, wenn sie die Grimassen machen oder den zweiten Spieler schlagen können.
> Probier es aus



/sign


----------



## Asayur (15. Oktober 2010)

Frage: was ist ein "durchschnittliches Zockerweibchen"? is das wie das Bild des Pickel Nerds? 

Zum Thema: schau ob du einfache Mehrspieler Spiele wie eben Singstar oder Dance Dance Revolution (oder am besten ne Wii, da gibts haufenweise solches Zeugs)
spielst mit ihr und wenn es ihr gefällt, zeig ihr unverbindlich mal deine Spielesammlung, vielleicht ist ja was dabei, dass sie dann interessiert, ein 70-100h Riese mit doch höherer
Komplexität wie ein Final Fantasy würd ich am Anfang lassen, nur wenn sie solch eine Herausforderung will und Grundregel: wenn sie es nicht mag, mag sie es eben nicht, es muss nicht jeder alles mögen.


----------



## Lily:) (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin ein "Schminki-Schminki"- Mädchen und wurde zum Spielen gezwungen, 
indem mein Mitbewohner es einfach installierte und meine Neugier so schon geweckt war. 

Habe kurz aus Langeweile dann mal reingeschnuppert in Wow...Nun spiele ich aktiv seit über 3 Jahren


----------



## Jocrusader (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich würdes mit ner Wii probieren,da gibt es haufenweise "Casual" Spiele die man zu zweit spielen kann.
Ansonsten kann ich mich dem Vorschlag zu Little Big Planet nur anschließen.


----------



## spectrumizer (15. Oktober 2010)

Crucial²s schrieb:
			
		

> *Hallo Leute,
> 
> *also erstmal muss ich sagen, ist mein Freund so der typische "Zocker" mit 19 Jahren. Er ist Azubi und hängt in seiner Freizeit die meiste Zeit vor seinem Computer und spielt dieses komische Online Spiel mit den Untoten und Elfen. Er ist jetzt kein verwarloster, wäscht sich regelmäßig, isst auch und so. Nur damit ihr wisst womit ihrs zu tun habt: Er ist jetzt nicht der typische Abenteurer, der gern raus geht und die Welt erlebt.
> 
> ...


fix'd


----------



## Asayur (15. Oktober 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> fix'd



Schick, dass man bereits in einem Spieleforum als beinahe Kellerkind bezeichnet wird, wenn man mal seiner Freundin die eigenen Hobbys zeigen möchte, was ist
so falsch dran, er schreibt ja nicht, dass er sie zur Hardcore Zockerin umerziehen möchte, aber gerade mit der Wii kann man zu zweit an einem verregneten Samstag
Abend viel Spass haben -.-


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. Oktober 2010)

Auf die Gefahr hin, Dir jetzt in die Cornflakes zu pissen:
Wenn Deine Freundin sich nicht für Games interessiert, kannst Du sie auch nicht mal eben so "umerziehen". Und mal ganz ehrlich - wenn man den Partner extra umerziehen muss, dann ist derjenige sowieso auf lange Sicht ungeeignet. Natürlich kann man auch Nicht-Gamer mit diversen Wii-Games und anderen Spielereien hier und da mal vor ein Videospiel locken, aber dass sie deswegen gleich einen Shooter oder ein MMO anfängt, halte ich für äußerst unwahrscheinlich.

Meine Partnerin hab' ich in einem Spiel kennengelernt, wir verbringen beide äußerst viel Zeit mit Computer- und Videospielen und genau darum funktioniert das bei uns auch seit Jahren so gut. Würde nur einer von uns zocken, wäre der andere extrem gelangweilt und fühlte sich vernachlässigt. Man sollte idealerweise ein paar gemeinsame Hobbies und Interessen mit dem Partner haben und diese nicht extra anerziehen müssen.


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Schick, dass man bereits in einem Spieleforum als beinahe Kellerkind bezeichnet wird, wenn man mal seiner Freundin die eigenen Hobbys zeigen möchte, was ist
> so falsch dran, er schreibt ja nicht, dass er sie zur Hardcore Zockerin umerziehen möchte, aber gerade mit der Wii kann man zu zweit an einem verregneten Samstag
> Abend viel Spass haben -.-



Das ist das Buffed.de-Forum. Da der TE eine Freundin hat, muss man ja näher an das Thema rangehen um ihn zu "flamen" :S Obwohl der "Text" von Spectrumizer jetzt nicht allzu schlimm ist. Da gibt es bedeutend schlimmere...


----------



## spectrumizer (15. Oktober 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Schick, dass man bereits in einem Spieleforum als beinahe Kellerkind bezeichnet wird, wenn man mal seiner Freundin die eigenen Hobbys zeigen möchte, was ist
> so falsch dran, er schreibt ja nicht, dass er sie zur Hardcore Zockerin umerziehen möchte, aber gerade mit der Wii kann man zu zweit an einem verregneten Samstag
> Abend viel Spass haben -.-


Wo ist da irgendeine Anspielung auf "Kellerkind"? Du polarisierst das scheinbar zu stark.

Ist nunmal so, dass der typische jugendliche Zocker, als was der TE sich selbst ja auch bezeichnet und seiner Freundin "seine Zockerwelt" etwas näherbringen möchte, die meiste Freizeit vorm Computer verbringt.

Und seine Freundin wird das mit Sicherheit so ähnlich sehen, wie ich's geschrieben habe. Würde ich 'n Doppel Whopper Menü drauf wetten! 

Wie Berserkerkitten schon schrieb: Entweder beide Partner haben annähernd die gleichen Hobbies oder Interessen und das funktioniert so, oder man lässt es, jemanden "umzuerziehen."
Dass gemeinsame Computerspiele ein schöner Freizeitvertreib sind, keine Frage. Vorallem WII.

Kenn die Leute nicht. Aber wenn sich die Freundin für sowas interessieren würde, hätte sie wahrscheinlich von selbst schon eine Art von Enthusiasmus oder Initiative gezeigt.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. Oktober 2010)

Jau, ich spiele mit Claire auch viel Wii, DS, PSP... 

Ich will auch niemanden entmutigen oder als totaler Arsch rüberkommen. Man erzieht einen geliebten Menschen nur einfach nicht um. Erstens funktioniert das nicht und zweitens liebt man jemanden so, wie derjenige ist oder man macht sich nur was vor und liebt lediglich das Bild, das man von einem Partner hat und in das man ihn mit aller Gewalt reinpressen will.

Ähem... sie hörten das Wort zum Sonntag. Oder so.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. Oktober 2010)

Bei meiner Freundin hats mit WoW geklappt.
Sie hatte vorher eig nichts mit Games zu tun, aber nachdem ich ihr das Spiel einfach mal gezeigt hatte, war ihr Account ziemlich schnell danach erstellt.
Ich kann schon im Vorraus sagen: 95% aller Frauen erstellen sich als ersten Char weibliche Blutelfe als Magier oder Priester
Und sobald ein Mensch das Gefühl hat mit dem Char weiterzukommen, kann ihn das auch sehr schnell fesseln.
Klappt natürlich nicht immer, aber oft.


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ähem... sie hörten das Wort zum Sonntag.



Morgen ist erst Samstag. 

Btw, @ Topic:

Ich denke nicht, dass er versucht seine Freundin umzuerziehen, sondern er ihr sein Hobby nur etwas näher bringen will. Vielleicht macht sie mit ihm das auch... wer weiß.


----------



## Haggelo (15. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vielleicht macht sie mit ihm das auch... wer weiß.



Was machst sie mit ihm ? 

lol sexism is uncool


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Was machst sie mit ihm ?



Ihre Hobbys ihm näher bringen, was auch immer sie für Hobbys hat. Pferde-Reiten, Hello Kitty, Tennis, whatever.


----------



## Carcharoth (15. Oktober 2010)

Kleiner Tipp: Gib ihr wenn sie spielt Stündlich ein kleines Stück Schokolade (sofern sie die mag).  Das aktiviert das Belohnungszentrum im Gehirn. Und nach ca. 2-3 Wochen hast ein prima Zockerweibchen.


----------



## Skatero (15. Oktober 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp: Gib ihr wenn sie spielt Stündlich ein kleines Stück Schokolade (sofern sie die mag).  Das aktiviert das Belohnungszentrum im Gehirn. Und nach ca. 2-3 Wochen hast ein prima Zockerweibchen.



Der Nachteil ist, dass sie dann etwa doppelt so viel wiegt.


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Der Nachteil ist, dass sie dann etwa doppelt so viel wiegt.



Ich glaube kaum, dass sie die zwei Wochen bis drei Wochen durchspielt...


----------



## Irn-Bru (15. Oktober 2010)

ich finds ganz gut dass meine nicht zockt, so hab wenigstens immer jemanden der mich wieder in die Realität zurückholt,wenn ich mal wieder zu lange zocke. Und das kann sie sehr gut...man kann vom PC aus ins Schlafzimmer gucken ...mehr brauch ich wohl nicht erzählen .

Fände es furchtbar wenn wir beide das ganze Wochenende vorm Rechner hocken würden.....


----------



## BlizzLord (15. Oktober 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp: Gib ihr wenn sie spielt Stündlich ein kleines Stück Schokolade (sofern sie die mag). Das aktiviert das Belohnungszentrum im Gehirn. Und nach ca. 2-3 Wochen hast ein prima Zockerweibchen.



Und wenn sie dann was falsch macht einfach mit der Zeitung aufm Hinterkopf drauf.

Oder wie?


----------



## Haggelo (15. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Und wenn sie dann was falsch macht einfach mit der Zeitung aufm Hinterkopf drauf.
> 
> Oder wie?



Was denn sonst O.o ?


----------



## Darussios (15. Oktober 2010)

Schreibt weiter, ich find das sehr erheiternd.

@TE

Wenn sie studieren will, geh ich davon aus, dass sie wohl eher mit sowas wie "Sorry Schatz, ich lern lieber statt zu zocken" antwortet, wenn du ihr "deine" Welt näher bringen willst


----------



## Asayur (15. Oktober 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp: Gib ihr wenn sie spielt Stündlich ein kleines Stück Schokolade (sofern sie die mag).  Das aktiviert das Belohnungszentrum im Gehirn. Und nach ca. 2-3 Wochen hast ein prima Zockerweibchen.



Du hast nicht zufällig Big Bang Theory gesehen oder? Das erinnert mich ganz stark an eine Folge xD


----------



## Carcharoth (15. Oktober 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Du hast nicht zufällig Big Bang Theory gesehen oder? Das erinnert mich ganz stark an eine Folge xD



Bazinga!


----------



## Asayur (15. Oktober 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Bazinga!






Ich mag dich *gg*

P.s. und sorry für das Offtopic ^^


----------



## schneemaus (15. Oktober 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Ich mag dich *gg*



Lass es. Das gibt nur Kugelfische in Harnröhren.



BTT:

Was habt ihr alle mit Little Big Planet bzw. eure Freundinnen? Ich fand das auch ganz niedlich, ja, aber da gibt es niedlichere Spiele. Pata-Pon (heißt das so? Ich glaube) z.B., oder Loco-Roco. Tausendmal süßer, meiner Meinung nach zumindest.

Hast du denn überhaupt mal mit ihr drüber GEREDET, ob sie sich eventuell mal mit deinem Hobby auseinandersetzen würde, wenn du es ihr versuchst schmackhaft zu machen? Kommunikation ist immer noch alles.

Und ich kann Kitten nur beipflichten, wenn sie nicht will, wirst du sie nie ändern können - dann solltest du es lassen und dir ein "Zockerweibchen" suchen. Ich mag wie schon gesagt auch nicht alle Hobbys meines Freunds und andersrum genauso, und natürlich haben wir beide unsre Macken. Aber wir sehen drüber hinweg, machen Kompromisse, wenn einer beim Andern ist und beschäftigen uns mit den Dingen, die wir gemeinsam mögen. Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt!


----------



## Caps-lock (16. Oktober 2010)

Da hatte ich wohl Glück mit meiner Freundin 
Die hat schon früher Sachen wie AoE gezockt.

Zusammen haben wir Spiele wie Morrowind, Oblivion und so ziemlich alle Cäsarderivate gespielt.
Außerdem noch Logikspiele wie Incredible Machines / Toons / was auch immer.

Eine WII Konsole ist auch sehr Frauenkombatibel.


----------



## Crucial² (17. Oktober 2010)

Geht mir überhaupt nicht darum meine Freundin "umerziehen" zu wollen - Topic Titel vielleicht unglücklig gewählt.

Möchte ihr halt gerne mal bisschen was von meinem Hobby zeigen & nahebringen & sie vielleicht sogar davon begeistern. Spiele by the way aktuell kein WoW. 


Meine Freundin spielt zum Beispiel Volleyball, für mich jetzt nicht grad so der Sport den ich mir stundenlang anschauen möchte, aber für meine Freundin mach ichs halt trotzdem. 


Wii, Eye Toy etc. führt übrigens in die Falsche Richtung... geht mir mehr so um PC spiele. Habe sie heute mal das Tutorial von SC2 Spielen lassen, fand sie ganz Lustig!  Also vielleicht wirds ja wirklich was mit der Zocker Karriere!


----------



## Haggelo (17. Oktober 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Geht mir überhaupt nicht darum meine Freundin "umerziehen" zu wollen - Topic Titel vielleicht unglücklig gewählt.
> 
> Möchte ihr halt gerne mal bisschen was von meinem Hobby zeigen & nahebringen & sie vielleicht sogar davon begeistern. Spiele by the way aktuell kein WoW.
> 
> ...



widersprüchlich


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. Oktober 2010)

Sie steht auf Volleyball und du nicht, du stehst auf Games und sie nicht. Wenn das keine Basis für eine langlebige Beziehung ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht. 

Na ja, ich drücke die Daumen, dass das mit ihr und dem Zocken was wird, aber ansonsten solltet Ihr Euch vielleicht auf die Dinge konzentrieren, die ihr beide mögt. ^^


----------



## Breakyou (17. Oktober 2010)

Also ich bin froh dass meine jetzige Freundin nichts von Computerspielen hält.
Meine alte hat gerne Sims 2, Sims 3 und Call of Duty 4 gespielt


----------



## MasterXoX (17. Oktober 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Geht mir überhaupt nicht darum meine Freundin "umerziehen" zu wollen - Topic Titel vielleicht unglücklig gewählt.
> 
> Möchte ihr halt gerne mal bisschen was von meinem Hobby zeigen & nahebringen & sie vielleicht sogar davon begeistern. Spiele by the way aktuell kein WoW.
> 
> ...




Frauenvolleyball is doch toll anzugucken


----------



## BlizzLord (17. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Sie steht auf Volleyball und du nicht, du stehst auf Games und sie nicht. Wenn das keine Basis für eine langlebige Beziehung ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht.



Die Beziehung ist eindeutig zum scheitern verurteilt!


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Oktober 2010)

Bind sie an einen alten knorrigen Stuhl... die Augenlieder mit alleskleber in "offene Stellung" festkleben und sie vor den Fernseher parken, während du zockst...
Vielleicht noch Elektroden an sensiblen Stellen anbringen, damit sie auch nicht einschläft...

Sollte helfen...


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Frauenvolleyball is doch toll anzugucken


Jep, gibt nix schöneres, als verschwitzte Frauen zu sehen, die rennen.


----------



## BlizzLord (17. Oktober 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Jep, gibt nix schöneres, als verschwitzte Frauen zu sehen, die rennen.



Doch verschwitze Frauen in meinem Bett.


----------



## Haggelo (18. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Doch verschwitze Frau*en* in meinem Bett.



Glückswunschh


----------



## Davatar (18. Oktober 2010)

Warum sollte man seine Freundin zu ner Zockerin verwandeln wollen? Am Schluss wird die noch zu nem Kellerkind, das das Sonnenlicht noch seltener sieht als man selbst. Frauen brauchen Sonne und Bewegung, sonst gehn sie auf wie ne Pizza, nur dass man sie dann nicht mehr vernaschen möchte.


----------



## Crucial² (18. Oktober 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Warum sollte man seine Freundin zu ner Zockerin verwandeln wollen? Am Schluss wird die noch zu nem Kellerkind, das das Sonnenlicht noch seltener sieht als man selbst. Frauen brauchen Sonne und Bewegung, sonst gehn sie auf wie ne Pizza, nur dass man sie dann nicht mehr vernaschen möchte.




Projektiere deine persönliche Erfahrung bitte nicht mit anderen Gamern. Es soll noch welche geben, wie ich zum Beispiel, die Sport treiben, echte Freunde haben und sich regelmäßig waschen.  By the way war dein "Barfuss am Arbeitsplatz" Thema ungefähr 100x lächerlicher & trotzdem habe ich dir ordentlich geantwortet.


Eigentlich schade das man hier auf Buffed scheinbar gar keine ordentlichen Antworten mehr erwarten kann. Jeder versucht irgendwie auf "10 Minuten Internet Fame" nen Lacher raus zuhauen... wie Armseelig. Umso schlimmer dass die Moderatoren da noch mit Einsteigen.


Jedenfalls danke an alle (wenigen) die ordentlich geantwortet haben! Ich finde dass Spiele wie "Loco Roco" oder "Sims" in der Tat sehr einsteigerfreundlich & vor allem auch für Frauen Spielbar sind.


----------



## Deanne (18. Oktober 2010)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Glaub mir jedes Mädchen/Frau findet diese Sackfiguren süß und lacht sich stundenlang über die schlapp, wenn sie die Grimassen machen oder den zweiten Spieler schlagen können.



Äh, nein.

@Topic:

Generell solltest du erst mal in Erfahrung bringen, ob deine Freundin sich überhaupt für Games interessiert. Sonst kannst du ihr schmackhaft machen, was du willst, es wird nicht klappen. Manche Frauen können damit nichts anfangen und langweilen sich schnell, weil sie einfach ganz andere Interessen haben. Das sollte man dann akzeptieren. Es gibt genug Männer, die aus ihrer Herzensdame ein Zockerweibchen machen wollen, damit sie Gaming und Partnerin besser unter einen Hut bringen. Das geht allerdings sehr schnell nach hinten los.

Was den meisten Frauen aber ganz gut gefällt, sind Spiele auf der Wii. Einsteigerfreundlich, man muss sich bewegen und es spritzen meist auch keine Gedärme durchs Bild. *Mario Kart*, *Mario 64* und der ganze Kram kommt immer an. Auch die *ZELDA*-Teile auf N64 und Wii finden oft Gefallen. Ich kenne einige meiner Freundinnen, die daran Spaß haben, obwohl sie sonst nicht zocken.

Was gibt es noch... Ah, *Final Fantasy* natürlich. Hübsche Figuren, eine epische Hintergrundgeschichte und meist ist auch noch eine Liebelei dabei. Was will man mehr? Generell sind Rollenspiele eine gute Wahl, weil viele Frauen Wert auf Details legen und mit stumpfen Ballerspielen nicht zu begeistern sind.


----------



## Davatar (18. Oktober 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Projektiere deine persönliche Erfahrung bitte nicht mit anderen Gamern. Es soll noch welche geben, wie ich zum Beispiel, die Sport treiben, echte Freunde haben und sich regelmäßig waschen.


Meine Frage war durchaus ernst gemeint, auch wenn ich sie ein Bisschen überspitzt formuliert habe. Ich kann mich an nen Thread erinnern, in dem einer geschrieben hat, er hätte seine Freundin zu WoW gebracht und jetzt macht sie nichts Anderes mehr ausser zu zocken (vielleicht find ich den Thread noch irgendwo, mal sehn). Sowas sollte man sich halt eben überlegen, bevor man sie in die Weiten des Internets und der Zockerei bringt. Wenn Du das Risiko einzugehen bereit bist, kannst Du Dich sicher an Deannes vorschläge halten, etwa so würd ich das dann wohl auch versuchen. Falls Deine Freundin auf rosa und Glitzerkram steht, kannst Du ihr ja auch Hello Kitty online zeigen.
Aber ich persönlich bin eigentlich ganz froh, dass meine Freundin nichts mit Computerspielen anfangen kann. Aber das muss jeder selbst wissen.
Davon abgesehn hab ich weder behauptet, Du würdest keinen Sport treiben, noch hättest Du keine Freunde und erst recht nicht, Du würdest Dich nicht regelmässig waschen. 

Edit: Leider find ich den Thread nicht mehr  Aber es gab ihn auf jeden Fall mal.


----------



## spectrumizer (18. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Doch verschwitze Frauen in meinem Bett.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (18. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Frauenvolleyball is doch toll anzugucken



Da stellt sich mir die Frage, auf welche Bälle du wohl achtest... 

Zum Thema Freundin, muss ich einigen hier zustimmen: Lieber gleiche Interessen verfolgen, die von vornherein da sind... jemanden zu etwas bringen wollen, geht in den meisten Fällen wohl eher in die Hose. Zumal ich es bestimmt nicht so toll fände, wenn meine Freundin dann immer vorm PC hängt und zockt.

Edit: Sehe es genau wie Davatar. Lieber eine Freundin die anderweitig interessiert ist, das erweitert sogar noch den eigenen Horizont. ^^


----------



## Topperharly (19. Oktober 2010)

hab nicht alle beiträge gelesen, vllt steht es schon da, vllt auch net^^

naja... kommt drauf an, ich würde schaun welche filme sie mag und dann danach ein spiel aussuchen.

Z.b. Madmax fan = fallout 3/new vegas
schaut sie gerne quiz-sendungen an = rätselspiel, vllt. sam and max ;P
eher der horror freund... mh... auch eher fallout 3/new vegas
tierfilmfan bzw. tierfan allgemein = zoo tycoon (wenns den noch gibt^^)


----------



## Aske333 (19. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Meine Partnerin hab' ich in einem Spiel kennengelernt, wir verbringen beide äußerst viel Zeit mit Computer- und Videospielen und genau darum funktioniert das bei uns auch seit Jahren so gut.




Hm, wen verwundert das jetzt xD


----------

